# Richmond Shad?



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Any reports of shad being caught near Richmond? I may try this weekend and will report.

Bottomrig


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Theres rumors- especially with the warm weather moving back in tomorrow through the weekend, there should be a few.

The herring are at Walker's dam, and have been for a week or two- so the shad arent too far behind em.

catch em up
jay


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*shad fishing*

Are you going out in boat or fishing from bank. I have plenty of flies. If you need company or just want company let me know I am free and wanted to go try to see if the shad are hiting. I read on another forum of people catching a few. Maybe with this warm weather we are suppose to have before the weekend they will be hiting this weekend.


Dan


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Jay,

I will give it a try and will post results. 

I appreciate the info on the herring also. I will need to make a trip to the dam.

Bottomrig


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*shad fishing*

I didn't see the post on heron fishing at walkers dam I might have to ride down there and check it out in the next couple of days. I only have to work half days on thur and fri.

Dan


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*shad*

I am going Friday afternoon to Ancarrow's boat landing with Bullcarp and Bigcrapie. We will be on the bank as my vessel is being repaired. 

It is hard to fish a fly there, but come on down. I most likely will have on my Pope's Bait and tackle hat and shirt as that is my regular fishin getup.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the light rod in the truck with my shad rig(spoon and dart) ready to try tomorrow. 

Spent lunch near the 14th Street Bridge last week no shad, but crappie in the 2LB --14-16 inches range were around.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Tomorrow? 

let me think.....


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

bottomrig said:


> It is hard to fish a fly there, but come on down. I most likely will have on my Pope's Bait and tackle hat and shirt as that is my regular fishin getup.



Go upriver a little bit- go across Mayo bridge (heading out of the city) and park at the flood wall parking lot, and walk back to the bridge, and youll see a gravel path going down to the river- not quite as crowded as ancarrows, and ive usualy done better there. Plus, if theyre really running, you might be able to get a fly to them, especially if you wade out a little bit.

Let me know- I'm in Blacksburg this year and will be missing the shad run  

Jay


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fished yesterday evening downstream from Ann Carrows. Hundreds of shad breaking surface. 3 hits on a shad spoon but no takers. Perhaps they where alewives?Two cats 'bout 3lbs on dead minnow(from last week) and a very nice chat with Ralph White, the park manager, real nice man.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Fished yesterday evening downstream from Ann Carrows. Hundreds of shad breaking surface. 3 hits on a shad spoon but no takers. Perhaps they where alewives?Two cats 'bout 3lbs on dead minnow(from last week) and a very nice chat with Ralph White, the park manager, real nice man.


I’ll bet what you saw were those big, ugly, slimy, nasty, stinking gizzards. They always make an early showing. I heard a week ago the hickories were at Weldon and we (Richmond) are usually 2 weeks behind them. But I am really waiting on the big whites. I have been catching more each year for the last few years, which is great considering they were nonexistent for several decades. Last spring the river was way low during the early part of the run and the fish (shad and rockfish) were slow to move up to the rapids. Hopefully with this coming warmth and continued good water flow, the fish will move up earlier this year.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Alewives

Thick as brick from Annabelle Lee to Browns Island.

I hit it for 30 minutes at lunch and caught 12 on spoons. All of them snagged.

Most in the 2-3lb range. 12-16"

White Bucket crew was having a field day.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*?*

Fished Ancarrows from 2:30 till 5:00. I only caught one hickory on a green/shad dart. I witness a few others, but not many pulled in. Sooo there are here... I am going back tomorrow afternoon and will report later. 

Also it was not crowded at all (yet) and very clean, the city has done a nice job.

Bottomrig


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

jrocket567 said:


> Theres rumors- especially with the warm weather moving back in tomorrow through the weekend, there should be a few.
> 
> The herring are at Walker's dam, and have been for a week or two- so the shad arent too far behind em.
> 
> ...


bought time you got on this site. this is where all the fun happens.opcorn:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

A lot of something moving at the 14th street take out tonight. No hits though. Get your J ROCK passes.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

They are here. Caught 2 alewives, 2 hickories, and one small American tonight from the bank near Ann Carrows. One hickory and one alewive went to the young Mexican family who was fishing and the others went back. All caught on an outgoing tide about 7;30ish.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

White Perch are here as well.

Caught a dozen or so this A.M. Most in the 8-10" range and less than a pound, but a few fat ones in the bunch that were 12".

Nice #3--16" LMB as well.

Spring has sprung!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That means the striper are here as well. Here we go...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

there are striper and shad up to the bridge


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*skunk*

fished Anncarrow's Friday afternoon.... nada.

Today around 5:30 to 6:45... nada...

I watched a man and woman steadily catch small cats on bait.

A friend fished the 14th st bridge area in the am and said the shad were hitting just about everything....

Maybe I wasn't holding my mouth just right..

Bottomrig


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Down at ancarrows the waters still rather deep (Think ive hit a 50' mark)- Ive had to use up to an ounce of lead to get it deep enough for them. I usually fish from the Anabelle Lee side- fling it out there and wait a few seconds before starting the retrieve. Or better yet, watch what all of the guys down there are doing, and copy them- thats how I learned  

good luck
jay


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jrocket567 said:


> Down at ancarrows the waters still rather deep (Think ive hit a 50' mark)- Ive had to use up to an ounce of lead to get it deep enough for them. I usually fish from the Anabelle Lee side- fling it out there and wait a few seconds before starting the retrieve. Or better yet, watch what all of the guys down there are doing, and copy them- thats how I learned
> 
> good luck
> jay



try fishing up where jay is talking about. lots of access from 14th ST and on down.... 

had some other types of fish chewin last night!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fished near 14 th st. bridge tonight. Couple of good striper runs on cut stiffback,no hook ups, nothing throwing rubbers,one shad on a dart, a couple of decent stiffbacks and some of good throwback cats. Time for an early morning assault I believe. Wish I was down south.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Fished near 14 th st. bridge tonight. Couple of good striper runs on cut stiffback,no hook ups, nothing throwing rubbers,one shad on a dart, a couple of decent stiffbacks and some of good throwback cats. Time for an early morning assault I believe. Wish I was down south.


whats stiffback  is a shad or a herring?


----------



## baybreeze (Mar 21, 2003)

it's a white perch..they are running to i hear


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

*Virginia Beach Shad*

There are shad here as well. My son and I had a blast with the baby tarpon! Those fish are so kewl on ultra light tackle, they were jumpin right out the water! Nice to see the little guy learn how to play the fish... great c&r Got the skunk off,, now if I can find some trout and linesiders

Noreaster


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Friday at Anncarrow's
45 herring

30 hickory shad

Today

65 herring

20 hickory shad

1 white shad

Silver spoons and subaki,,,

Bottomrig


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

We were at Dutch Gap for a few yesterday and were getting good flathead and channel cats out there. Lots of perch too. Hooked up to a LM but I gave him some slack and he spit it /but I'm hoping to head on back next weekend for some shad and striper action. Good luck!


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Wanted to pull this up to get a look at last year...

My guess is by this weekend if the water in the james gets a little less muddy we might be on it.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

*shad run*

wow, I read this and got excited...then saw the dates =D lol

I hope they come in soon!


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

I generally start on St Pattys day. Sort of a tradition. That is next week. The dogwoods are blooming and some of this warmer weather will help a lot. now let the river clear a little.

As you read the best fishing didn't begin last year till about a week later.

I will be there: White 18' Seafox near Ancarrows.

Give me a shout,

Bottomrig

(Mark)


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

BUSTED! You guys had me halfway running to my truck before I checked the dates!
(2007)

I threw twice last week. Nada.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah. ya'll suck. I was going to make a trip this weekend.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

water is still nasty looking. looks like by the time it clears we'll be getting a bunch more rain.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

went yesterday for the hell of it at ancarrow's...nada...eventually fished for cats =D


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

where is anncarrows


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...417049&spn=0.007386,0.019913&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

there are shad in the river, but not enough to actually target them. river is still dirty. There were some respectable catfish tonight, and we saw one striper boil on bait but still a week away from really goin out to target, and two weeks away from the mass


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

I fished Ancarrows for a half hour this afternoon.
6 hickories on gold spoon. They are here. 

place was crowed and it looked as if some other anglers were having some luck with the shad.

Two game wardens were out and even they were having some luck

Bottomrig


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*Any shad left*

Are the shad still running near Richmond?

(I know running=swimming)


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

Does anyone now if you can fish from walkers dam or is it still down. Thanks


----------

